# KASHMIR Report & Coverage | PTV .



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445376605233221636


*Like / Follow / Subscribe PTV on Social Media .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Rollno21 said:


> I thought out DD news was crap , but now I feel it's much better after watching this from PTV.



What are you disputing in this factual reporting?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

El Sidd said:


> What are you disputing in this factual reporting?



They like programs of General Bakri, Major Arya etc etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Excellent facts based reporting, Telling the truth to the World!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rollno21

El Sidd said:


> What are you disputing in this factual reporting?


For a stater the report date says 3/10/2021 and the report says there is no internet.


----------



## El Sidd

Rollno21 said:


> For a stater the report date says 3/10/2021 and the report says there is no internet.


do you deny both these facts?


----------



## Rollno21

El Sidd said:


> do you deny both these facts?


Ofcourse it is ?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Rollno21 said:


> I thought out DD news was crap , but now I feel it's much better after watching this from PTV.





El Sidd said:


> What are you disputing in this factual reporting?





SIPRA said:


> They like programs of General Bakri, Major Arya etc etc etc.





AsianLion said:


> Excellent facts based reporting, Telling the truth to the World!





Raj-Hindustani said:


> It is not PTV reporting rather say, PTI reporting.
> 
> If leaders say, no space for opposition party in the national TV than RIP about others and also about India.
> 
> I still remember, Imran khan said that he will make PTV as similar as BBC News channel but didn't know, he meant to say PTI news channel, which only talks good about imran and RIP others..
> 
> Even after 10 years, does not matter internet working or not but they will tell the same line..





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445376605233221636

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

SIPRA said:


> They like programs of General Bakri, Major Arya etc etc etc.





AsianLion said:


> Excellent facts based reporting, Telling the truth to the World!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479050894159368195

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Rollno21 said:


> I thought out DD news was crap , but now I feel it's much better after watching this from PTV.





El Sidd said:


> What are you disputing in this factual reporting?





Raj-Hindustani said:


> It is not PTV reporting rather say, PTI reporting.
> 
> If leaders say, no space for opposition party in the national TV than RIP about others and also about India.
> 
> I still remember, Imran khan said that he will make PTV as similar as BBC News channel but didn't know, he meant to say PTI news channel, which only talks good about imran and RIP others..
> 
> Even after 10 years, does not matter internet working or not but they will tell the same line..





SIPRA said:


> They like programs of General Bakri, Major Arya etc etc etc.





AsianLion said:


> Excellent facts based reporting, Telling the truth to the World!





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510294435250114561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

Lol this again.

As a Kashimiri Pandit ,
Muslims in general have lost the plot , the only people buying this ,are of the same doctrine,
That is why you see most muslims even from India congregate with other muslims of similar caliber here.

Hypocrisy and Victimhood don't go hand in hand.

The lessons of a proper education will slowly but surely help them realize for what they believe in is just makebelieve.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Modi shit propaganda is not acceptable anywhere in the world. The petition to request Cineplex (Canada) to immediately remove screenings of "The Kashmir Files" (an anti-Muslim Indian film factually incorrect) has exceeded more than twice the signatures! Cineplex Inc. has agreed to phase out the film from its theater chain. The most important thing that comes out of this is that Cineplex Inc. has been alerted to the fact that Modi's India is producing a new kind of toxic, Islamophobia genre of films, and so we hope that they will be more aware and sensitive to this problem in the future. American theaters are now in the line.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Sir @LeGenD @The Eagle @Foxtrot Alpha i would request to made a dedicated sticky thread on PTV coverage of Kashmir issue .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

_















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------

